# Appeal for schoolboy Peter Baldwin who died suddenly raises more than £12k



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2015)

An appeal set up to raise awareness of diabetes, in memory of a Cardiff schoolboy who died suddenly from complications associated with the disease, has raised more than £12,000 in just three months.

Peter Baldwin, who was a pupil at Whitchurch High School in the city, passed away in January following a short illness.

The 13-year-old’s parents, Beth and Stuart Baldwin, said their son had been battling a chest infection and virus which was masking undiagnosed diabetes type 1.

“Sadly his body was unable to cope with these infections at one time,” they said.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/charity-appeal-cardiff-schoolboy-peter-8844177

Very sad


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2015)

Poor sole.


----------

